# Crab Trap Cleanup



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to help out with anyone planning to volunteer during the Crab Trap Cleanup. Don't have a boat myself, but would like to get out there and do my part! Thanks!

Mac


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Feb. 19th - 28th, if I read it correctly


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Which bay system and where are the staging the people and boats. I might be able to help.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We are going to have a collection point setup in West Bay. I'm still awaiting some of the details.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm interested in helping out if I'm around that week......post up a link or something for those not in the know.. (I know, I could google..)


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

The date is coming up fast. Still no info on where? I'll help if I can.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is some info I found.....
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20100106e

Feb 19-28, the crab season is closed and you can take traps from the waters mentioned for disposing of them.

Any traps in the water at that time are to be considered abandoned and removed.

-Greg


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Great info.
Do you know of any organized removal sites?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sadly, I do not know of any sites. I'd love to go help out. It seems though that it'll be mostly just good private people out there trying to do their part as opposed to a massive organization. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

For more information about the Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program and how you can volunteer, please contact your local TPWD Coastal Fisheries Office or Art Morris at the Corpus Christi Field Station: (361) 825-3356, [email protected]; or Tonya Wiley at the Dickinson Marine Lab: (281) 534-0131, [email protected].


----------

